
Ask HN: What things does your business spend money on? - krm01
I’m trying to map out the variety of things businesses spend money on. This helps those working on side projects to find problems to solve within current business cash flows:<p>View and add your company’s expenses here:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;spreadsheets&#x2F;d&#x2F;1hvuGvEvuWgL5j2mSTncyEc7mQLVV43vauQLux2d7yGw&#x2F;edit?usp=sharing
======
krm01
Clickable:
[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hvuGvEvuWgL5j2mSTncy...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1hvuGvEvuWgL5j2mSTncyEc7mQLVV43vauQLux2d7yGw/edit?usp=sharing)

